# Meyer E57 Trouble-Shooting Question



## RJSCUDA (Feb 27, 2007)

Trouble-shooting question for a Meyer E57 unit.  
I’m on my second Meyer plow, my first one was factory installed on a new 1987 Dodge W250 which I never had a problem with so I bought another Meyer unit. My current E57 was purchased new in Nov 2004 and installed on a 2K Silverado. It came with the key-pad controller. It has been very unreliable every winter season since it was installed. Sometimes it works perfectly, other times it works sporadically (sometimes it won’t lower, other times it won’t raise, and other times it does not angle left or right.), very intermittent and unpredictable.:angry: The red light appears on the key pad when it malfunctions however I have not been able to find the reason for the malfunction. I’ve checked the harness connectors, the ground connections, fuses, changed the oil etc, and have found no obvious reasons for the intermittent interruptions. All of the symptoms eventually correct themselves only to eventually happen again unexpectedly. Temperature and weather do not appear to be a factor. Has anybody with a E57 unit and Electro-Touch controller experienced similar problems? If so, what needed to be done to correct them?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

If you SURE all the harness connections are good, including the grounds. Then more than likely its the touch pad thats causing your problems.I doubt it's the pump itself as usually when it's a problem with the pump, it will be with one specific function,up,down, whatever.Since your having the problem's with multiple functions then it's either a poor ground or the touch pad.


----------



## RJSCUDA (Feb 27, 2007)

*Meyer E57 problem*

Thanks for your response. I am going to disconnect and clean all the ground connections but I suspect it may be the key pad also, was curious if anyone with this setup had similar problems which turned out to be a defective controler.


----------

